# Current employment oppurtunities for a future in IT



## scraperbike (Dec 26, 2009)

Please bare with the length of my post and provide your honest opinion. 

I am seeking a career in entry level Desktop Support.

My current concern is future employers will look at my resume and notice a HUGE gap of unemployment. I was recently working for a domain registrar, GoDaddy and ended up having medical issues which caused my 6 months unemployment.

Before working for GoDaddy I had about 6 months working for an ISP which was doing customer networking troubleshooting and some minor support with 2wire routers. 

Currently I do not even have a technical based job. I am doing customer service for Apple's online store.

I do not know why I havn't got my A+ certificate yet, but I will have it soon once I get some more cash. I am slowly attempting to get the A+ certificate and will then pursue Network+ and eventually go for Microsoft certificates

Here is what I need your help with. There is another domain registrar as well as another ISP for cable internet. Do you think if I work for a domain registrar rather than the ISP that it will impact my chances of getting a job as entry level desktop support? If i work for the ISP at least id be doing networking troubleshooting over the phone. If I work for the domain registrar it just is technical support and DNS knowledge.

If you have a moment you can look over my resume at
http://mrb.me/matthewbloom12-19.docx

I sit here every night browsing jobs which every desktop support job says they need at least 2 years of experience in desktop support. This economy is terrible. Do certifications count as experience or am I straight up screwed unless I find something by luck.

I almost feel like the best thing I can do is slowly get through some associates degree in IT over the next 3 years and maybe the education will make up for my HUGE unemployment gap and lack of hands on technical support.

Sorry I wasn't more specific, but I dred my current job so much I just want to work for a domain registrar again even if it makes me chances of working as desktop support worse instead of working for the ISP.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

I know what you mean about every job wanting prior expreine. I recently got out of an interview that was for a level one call center and they determined I didn't have enough call center experience. My question to them was if it was level one how the heck do i get experience at level zero?? Hang in there, not sure where I am going, but I know I'll get somewhere eventually.


----------



## JBENI (Apr 21, 2009)

HI, parttimetechie how are you? I went to your web site and there is nothing being displayed. Just wanted to ask you if you need any license or dba to host a web site? I do computer repair on the side, here in Houston tx.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

The website should work. I checked it myself today and it was up and running. You do not need a liscense to create a website, all you need is a little HTML knowledge and a place to host the site.


----------

